# Advice on buying Phrags. please



## abax (Feb 23, 2014)

I want to buy a few pink Phrags. I don't want small plants...I want
very healthy, multi-growth plants. I don't mind the cost if I can get
what I want. I'd like advice on the very best vendors and the best
choices of which plants to buy. I know I can depend on the Phrag. growers
here to know the best of the best.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 23, 2014)

Piping Rock Orchids and Windy Hill


----------



## NYEric (Feb 23, 2014)

Sedenii, Rosy Charm, Calurum.
Beside the above named, Woodstream, Orchidview, Fox Valley, Orchid Zone, Chuck Acker via Orchid Garden Centre & Nursery.


----------



## terryros (Feb 23, 2014)

I wouldn't forget Orchids Limited. They have some new breeding in this area. I would talk directly to Jerry or Jason Fischer since some of the things may be too limited in number to make the on line catalog.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 23, 2014)

Come to next year's paph forum. Or maybe National Capital Orchid Society's fall show Columbus Day weekend. Woodstream, and maybe Parkside, will be there.


----------



## Rick (Feb 23, 2014)

Yes there is not shortage of great Phrag growers in the US.


----------



## abax (Feb 23, 2014)

Thank you so much. I know I want a fischeri and a schlimii and I'm open
to hybrids I've seen here on ST. I don't want any mystery plants. You've
given me places to start emailing for spring orders. Goodie!

Linus, I no longer "do" commercial flying. I've turned totally chicken in my dotage.


----------



## naoki (Feb 24, 2014)

I usually go with small plants, but two Phrag species I got from Peruflora last year were unexpectedly huge. It was $20-30 each and each had about 8-10 growths. I felt like that I ripped off from them. They have at least one pink species (pretty good price) and quite a few pinkish hybrids.


----------



## AdamD (Feb 24, 2014)

OZ just put a blooming schlimii on eBay...


----------



## NYEric (Feb 24, 2014)

terryros said:


> I wouldn't forget Orchids Limited.


Thanks. _ posted this last night but it doesn't appear. I hope we're not being phished. _
Phrag Rosy Charm and Sedenii are 2 I would recommend for you. Easy to get big plants, easy to grow, lots of nice pink flowers. 
JP Faust has some nice pink hybrids that are not available here due to his use of dalessandroi and fischeri in his breeding lines, If I get some extras I will let you know.


----------



## Paphluvr (Feb 24, 2014)

I would try Phrag. Randy McDonald or Cape Sunset.


----------



## jeremyinsf (Feb 24, 2014)

naoki said:


> I usually go with small plants, but two Phrag species I got from Peruflora last year were unexpectedly huge. It was $20-30 each and each had about 8-10 growths. I felt like that I ripped off from them. They have at least one pink species (pretty good price) and quite a few pinkish hybrids.



Which did you get from him?


----------



## naoki (Feb 24, 2014)

jeremyinsf said:


> Which did you get from him?



I got Phragmipedium hirtzii and boissierianum var. czerwiakowianum when they reduced Phrag prices just before Redland 2013. They haven't flowered yet, though.


----------



## jeremyinsf (Feb 24, 2014)

Got a richteri from him this past weekend and I'm super happy with the plant - had first choice when I got there early and picked the biggest one. There is a spike coming but I'm concerned it will fail with all the transplant and acclimation. I also found some other stuff (masdies) that I've been looking for, for a long time, so that was great too.


----------



## naoki (Feb 25, 2014)

jeremyinsf said:


> Got a richteri from him this past weekend and I'm super happy with the plant - had first choice when I got there early and picked the biggest one. There is a spike coming but I'm concerned it will fail with all the transplant and acclimation. I also found some other stuff (masdies) that I've been looking for, for a long time, so that was great too.



Nice, I hope it will flower. Which other species did you get?


----------



## abax (Feb 25, 2014)

Thank you all. I'm writing down all the names so I can shop accurately. I 
think healthy small plants acclimate to new conditions much better than
larger, older plants. The thing is I'm too old to do a lot of waiting.

Yeah, whadja get?

I'll take you up on that, NYEric.


----------



## jeremyinsf (Feb 25, 2014)

For phrag species, I also got two hirtzii and two longifolium recently. 

The longifolium are totally different in terms of a plant. I haven't seen the larger of the two bloom yet, and it's going to be a while as it was in spike and that spike failed right after I received it, and only has one new little starter. (typical!) The smaller one I got in bloom locally and it's got a great flower, with a more grass-like growth habit. It's been blooming for the last few months. 

In terms of species, the only other one I'm really looking for still is caricinum.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 25, 2014)

abax said:


> I'll take you up on that, NYEric.



OK, Montreal is at the end of March.


----------

